# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Funnels, Flags, and Night Signals of.....

## τοξοτης

*Funnels, Flags, and Night Signals of the Transatlantic Lines*

Η αδύνατη μνήμη μου δε με βοηθά να θυμηθώ αν έχει ξανά παρουσιασθεί το πιο κάτω 

*from The History of North Atlantic Steam Navigation.doc*


http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/funnels.html

----------

